# Remove startup password window



## winstonks (Jul 31, 2001)

I had set up a password for windows ME but I change my mind about it and hope to remove the nagging startup password window that start every time windows boot up. How can I do so?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

winstonks
Follow these instructions and you should be OK.
If you have set up user profiles they will have to go first.
remove user profiles
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q156826
Then do this:
----------------------------------------------
REMOVE WINDOWS LOGON BOX
----------------------------------------------
Step 1- Click Start\Settings\Control Panel, and then double-click Network . 
Step 2- On the Configuration tab, click Windows Logon in the Primary Network Logon box, then click OK . 
Step 3- Do not Restart Computer if prompted! Click NO.
Step 4- While still in control panel click Passwords
Step 5- On the Change Passwords tab, click Change Windows Password , select any check box, then click OK
NOTE : If you cancel the network logon dialog box when you start your computer, the Change Passwords tab may not be available. You must log on so that the Change Passwords tab is available. 
Step 6-In the Change Windows Password dialog box, type your current Windows password in the Old Password box. Leave the New Password and Confirm New Password boxes blank, click OK , and then click OK 
Step 6- Exit Control Panel
Step 7- Click Start\Search-Find, then click For Files or Folders 
Step 8- Type in *.pwl in the Named box, click Local Hard Drives in the Look in box, then hit ENTER 
Step 9- Right-click one of the .pwl files, click Rename , rename the file with an .old file extension. Repeat for each .pwl file. 
Step 10- Shut down and then restart your computer.

remove logon
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q152104

Let us know how it turns out.

Dave


----------



## Jeff5252 (Feb 8, 2003)

DAVE THANK YOU


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

No Problem Jeff thats what we all do here is help eachother and socialize when we can.

Also Welcome to TSG!

Dave


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

wow, I usually just go to control panel and passwords, click to change and leave it blank. That always worked for me.
Or type in a different username with no password.
Is this fix in case you can't get it changed?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Del
There are incidences where the Window appears even after leaving password blank because a .pwl is created for "Blank". What the procedure does is remove any traces of logon and the system boots directly to default desktop.

Dave


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

But then you lose all your passwords, correct?
I'll keep your fixes in case, but think maybe best to use the KISS principle, try the simple one first.
Thanks for the info on the hard ones..
Have a great one.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Del
That is the idea in this case is to loose the logon passwords allowing unrestricted access and boot to desktop.

Dave


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Sorry Dave, guess we beating a dead horse here.
I thought all he had was a Windows login screen and changing it from the old one, which he knew to a blank one would fix the problem.
But he is rid of it, so that's great..
Have a great day Dave


----------

